# Punishment



## rickzek (Aug 28, 2005)

After watching an old film the weekend with Alec Guinnes and John MILLS about an officer striking a subordinate , my grandson asked the question what was the punishment in the merchant navy for the same offence . PLus what if a rating struck an officer??


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Most likely striking a officer one would be logged a certain amount of pay and a pat on the back from your crew mates.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

If an officer hit a rating, the rating would probably hit him back. (Depending on the crowd of course).


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

A fireman on the Waipawa when I was in her in 1963, belted a junior engineer over some remark he made about idle Scousers.
He got logged 2 days pay, and got a double DR.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Rickzek,
Was that 'Tunes of Glory'? Didn't see it this time round. first watched in the cinema when it came out. Very under-rated film I thought. Great performances from the 2 main stars.


----------



## rickzek (Aug 28, 2005)

yes tunes of glory it was in colour with Alec with bright ginger hair .


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Most likely striking a officer one would be logged a certain amount of pay and a pat on the back from your crew mates.


"Assaulting the master, mate or certified engineer -

imprisonment for twelve weeks. (with or without hard labour, inflicted by Magistrate or Naval Court)

This section of the Merchant Shipping Acts (225) deals with general offences."

This was the law during my time at sea.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

You must keep the crew in line, at least it's not the lash with a bucket of salt water.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Last trip cadet before I went for my 2nd mates I was uncert 3rd mate. We had the worst crowd I ever sailed with. One young EDH seemed to take a dislike to me. He was a total waster. Pay off day I was walking aft when he walked towards me carrying his bag, as he drew level he dropped his bag swung at me and caught me on the jaw, I swung back caught him perfectly and decked him. To my horror I saw the local union man, briefcase in hand, walking towards me, he patted me on the shoulder and said, good one son, he's paid off so you can do what the F**k you like now.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Binnacle said:


> "Assaulting the master, mate or certified engineer -
> 
> imprisonment for twelve weeks. (with or without hard labour, inflicted by Magistrate or Naval Court)
> 
> ...


When I was at college one lecturer (Dave Bell at South Shields) told the story of a seaman who struck an Officer and the Master logged him 2 days pay, being a bit of a Sea Lawyer the seaman refused to accept the Master's award and opted for the Magistrate - as you point out the penalty was somewhat more severe.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

In Grimsby when a fisherman didn't show up for sailing time they used to go to court and they used to get a mention in the local paper: "John Smith was fined one pound for being a disobedient fisherman."

Who wouldn't want a cutting like that on their resumé?

John T


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Ha ! I was 3/O on M.V." Trevean ". Rotten Ronnie Richards was the Ol' Man. I never saw him sober !! Did anybody ever see him sober ?

We were on a NedLloyd charter, and we went into Aden to discharge and take bunkers. Short stay , no shore leave.

That did not stop some crew going ashore, including Paddy begorrah ! the AB on my watch.

We left on my watch, and as we dropped the pilot, Paddy took the wheel. He stank of booze , but seemed OK.

Rotten Ronnie stood by the binnacle and started ranting at Paddy.

" You went ashore, when there was no shore leave. You' ve come back drunk. I'm logging you for this ! "

" Sure ! Capt'n ! " Says Paddy " Don't you worry now ! Oi've got me own Log about you !!! " 

Rotten Ronnie , who was normally red face , turned bright purple !

" Third Mate ! Third Mate ! He's drunk ! Get him off the wheel ! Get him off my bridge !"

So I blows my whistle and the standby comes up and takes over. Paddy starts going down the steps on the wing of the bridge.

Just as his head gets level with the deck , Rotten Ronnie rushes out and kicks him on the head !!!

Well ! Paddy turns around and comes rushing back up, swinging punches at Rotten Ronnie, and they 're having a right ding-dong on the wing of the bridge.

I saw the Mate coming down from the fo'c'sle. He came up with the Bosun and Second Mate and separated them.

When I came off watch, the Mate and Bosun came to my cabin and asked what had gone on. So I told them.

The Bosun said that if Paddy was logged , I would have to tell D.O. T. Super what happened and the Mate agreed.

Paddy wasn't logged !

Laurie Ridyard.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

I am reminded of the one where a seaman is up before the OM to be logged for calling the mate a c--t. "Can I be logged for what I think Captain" asks the seaman. "Of course not" replies the OM. "Alright, I think the mate is a c--t"


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Les Gibson said:


> I am reminded of the one where a seaman is up before the OM to be logged for calling the mate a c--t. "Can I be logged for what I think Captain" asks the seaman. "Of course not" replies the OM. "Alright, I think the mate is a c--t"



" Who called the Captain a stupid fat ***** ? " 

" That's not the point... Who called that stupid fat ***** a Captain ? "


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Never saw any violence on the ships I was on but an AB got logged on my first ship when he didnt turn to for cargo watch. I was sent to find him and he was plainly drunk and smoking in his cabin. As this was a tanker, that alone was a logging offence. He was generally recognised by the Crowd as well as the officers as a complete waste of space.
There was another AB on the same ship who was never sober either but as he was a superb seaman we all turned a blind eye.

N


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

I had my first year at sea with a white crew. The rest of my time was spent with Indian crews. When I got 2nd mates cert., I was flown to the States to join a white crew ship. The original crew had jumped ship ages previously and every time the ship returned to the States (on charter and back within a few weeks), the crowd jumped and we, really, did have the s*** of the earth. Fortunately, the articles were 21 months old and, although, I was green I refused to sign on the new ones. The OM was furious, but I had no contract and they had to send me home. Never again! I went back to Indian crews and stayed with them until I left the sea.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

ninabaker said:


> Never saw any violence on the ships I was on but an AB got logged on my first ship when he didnt turn to for cargo watch. I was sent to find him and he was plainly drunk and smoking in his cabin. As this was a tanker, that alone was a logging offence.
> 
> N


 On British tankers were you not allowed to smoke in your cabin? 

I sailed on 4 Norwegian tankers and one Danish tanker and smoking was allowed in your cabin...

Cheers Frank.....(Smoke)


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

I was only on 1 tanker, a VLCC with CP ships. We were allowed to smoke in our cabins and the lounge but not while gas freeing. Not allowed to smoke in the engine room although none of the equipment was flame proof, that puzzled me a bit.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

ON the two RFA tankers I was in/on we were not allowed to smoke on deck but OK inside.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

On Esso Mersey we could smoke anywhere inside except during cargo operations - then we had to go into the smoke room and, boy was that a smoke room!

Was also on a couple where you weren't allowed to smoke in the alleyways - just a safety measure in case you accidentally wandered outside with a *** going.

John T


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

#12 
Laurie this is the best post I've read in 12 months, or more. Have you considered having a crack at your memoirs? I'd buy 6 copies for presents and I'm sure Paddy Begorrah would attend for the launch.


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

rickzek said:


> After watching an old film the weekend with Alec Guinnes and John MILLS about an officer striking a subordinate , my grandson asked the question what was the punishment in the merchant navy for the same offence . PLus what if a rating struck an officer??


A lot would depend on who was watching ...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

When one Stonehaven/GYXD 3rd Mate jawed one of our few unpopular Masters we next saw him promoted ashore to the personal department. Such cannot, of course, be condoned (face = Po).


----------

